# What is the Gospel? (Kindle ed.) by Greg Gilbert is currently free



## David (Jul 8, 2010)

The Kindle edition of What is the Gospel? by Greg Gilbert is currently free. I haven't read it yet, but it seems to have some good endorsements from people like Albert Mohler and Joshua Harris.

On Earth as It Is in Heaven: How the Lord's Prayer Teaches Us to Pray More Effectively by Warren Wiersbe is also free at the moment, though I know little about the book or the author.

Just in case anyone's interested.


----------



## Andres (Jul 8, 2010)

I am currently teaching a class on Wed nights through the book _What is the Gospel?_ It's short and concise, but still complete and excellent. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## grizzlor (Jul 8, 2010)

Listen to the 9marks interview about the book.

What is the Gospel? | 9Marks


----------



## David (Jul 8, 2010)

Excellent, I'm looking forward to reading it then.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, I am on a tight budget and wanted to read this book. Free is free and I'm happy. 

I'm glad Amazon has a program to read kindles on your PC, because buying a Kindle is not in my game plan right now.


----------



## Bookmeister (Jul 8, 2010)

If you have an iPad it's also free in iBooks.


----------

